# Giant African Land Snails.



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

:yuck:OMG that is huge!!! no way could I hold one of them I'm in trouble if Honey brings a garden snail in:doh:


----------



## kardokardo (Sep 13, 2007)

They're so cool.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

honeysmum said:


> :yuck:OMG that is huge!!! no way could I hold one of them I'm in trouble if Honey brings a garden snail in:doh:


Its weird because I have no problems letting these guys on me as they leave very, very little slime behind unlike a garden snail but I can't stand slugs!!!


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Don't even get me started on slugs,Honey brought a plastic pot in to the living room last week and chewed it up as I was picking up the bits I picked up a slug that must have been in the pot I was so shocked I threw it then spent the next five mins trying to find the dam thing LOL:doh::doh::doh:


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

honeysmum said:


> Don't even get me started on slugs,Honey brought a plastic pot in to the living room last week and chewed it up as I was picking up the bits I picked up a slug that must have been in the pot I was so shocked I threw it then spent the next five mins trying to find the dam thing LOL:doh::doh::doh:


:yuck: My ferret used to eat them and he would get slime and foam around his mouth and try to rub it off on my legs. I thankfully never introduced him to my giant land snails!


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

That is gross! how do Willow and Diesel react to your Ferret?


----------



## Puppy Zoo (Jan 1, 2008)

Ok, I *WAS *eating grapes!!!:yuck: Ugh!!! I am so easily grossed out that I had to make a rule in my house that if the guys grossed me out at the dinner table that they had to pay me a dollar!! They have all paid more than once!! In a home with 3 boys and dh, you can imagine how gross they get and I'm the only girl, save for the dogs, who are not much help in the gross department!!!  I've never seen snails so huge! I run from a snake like a scared little girl screaming!! I can imagine touching a snail that big, but my dh and boys would think that they are very, very cool and would want one, or two, or three! :doh:

Oh no. Storms kicking up here. Gotta shut down the 'puter and go to bed! It's been a wild night! :uhoh: And the dogs are restless!! :no:

Puppy Zoo :bowl:


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Holy heck... I had no idea a snail could get so big... I'd love to see them up close and personal!!! =)


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

WOW!!! 
Ive never seen a snail that large!!


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

That is an old photo guys. Thor is even bigger now!!!

Honeysmum - My only ferret is now blind and mostly deaf which is a good thing I'm sure as Willow likes to yap at her! Diesel will wash the ferret but Willow thinks she is a toy to be pounced on!


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Thor even bigger wow!!! the funny thing is I don't like house spiders but am fine with terantulas when my son was small we went on a trip and the kids were fine holding a millapeade:yuck:,but would not touch the terantula so I held it and it was great so maybe I am coming round on the Thor thing.
How do you know if a ferret is deaf? and what is her name? Diesel sounds amazing having a snail ferret and a pup as siblings.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

So what did you do with all those 200 baby snails? I hate it when I walking Mila early in the morning (it's still very dark outside) and accidentally step on a snail. And I never know until I hear this 'crunch' sound underfoot.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Fascinating is a gross kinda way ( no offense, I just don't like snails and slugs) 
So do you have the 200 baby snails? How often do they breed? Do they interact with you? I've never heard of a giant snail let alone them being pets.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Puppy Zoo said:


> Ok, I *WAS *eating grapes!!!:yuck: Ugh!!! I am so easily grossed out that I had to make a rule in my house that if the guys grossed me out at the dinner table that they had to pay me a dollar!! They have all paid more than once!! In a home with 3 boys and dh, you can imagine how gross they get and I'm the only girl, save for the dogs, who are not much help in the gross department!!!  I've never seen snails so huge! I run from a snake like a scared little girl screaming!! I can imagine touching a snail that big, but my dh and boys would think that they are very, very cool and would want one, or two, or three! :doh:
> 
> Oh no. Storms kicking up here. Gotta shut down the 'puter and go to bed! It's been a wild night! :uhoh: And the dogs are restless!! :no:
> 
> Puppy Zoo :bowl:


 
Oh, why didn't I think of that - I'd have been a rich woman if my boys had to pay me for grossing me out. And frankly, it's pretty easy - just mention the "S" word (I suffer from arachnophobia BIG time...) Not afraid of snakes or other reptiles at all. But I do NOT do bugs. I have a very strong stomach for most everything else... 
We've been a zoo ourselves... at one point my youngest son collected frogs - he had 42 - some beautiful, some pretty scary looking. My oldest had an iguana. We had the usual assortment of pet rodents, as well as 4H lambs and bunnies.
Thor the Snail That Ate Manhattan (or London?) might not be too well loved here, :no:, because although he has a lovely "house", he just reminds me too much of a slug. Sorry!


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

Holy cow! Now that was unexpected- LOL! Where did you find/get Thor? Do they all fit in one tank together? I am sorry to say that I'm a bit grossed out, yet so intrigued all at the same time (Is that even possible?). Thanks for sharing the cool pics!


----------



## JensDreamboy (May 25, 2007)

WOW! That's the most unusual pet I've EVER seen. I love ferrets! We had a rat until she died of old age (2 1/2) she was great and our pug loved her so much. It's funny how the different animals can get along.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Only in Europe, I used to have them as a kid, I think there so neat, never had babies though


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

honeysmum said:


> How do you know if a ferret is deaf? and what is her name? Diesel sounds amazing having a snail ferret and a pup as siblings.


The ferret is called Rouge. I have had her for 7 years and she was a stray before that. I used to have another called Gambit be her died last year. Rouge doesn't react at all to noise now. Clapping used to make her wild, bouncing and chittering but now I can clap right over her and she doesn't notice. Old age is never easy.

Here is Rouge a few years ago drinking tea!











Augie's Mom said:


> Fascinating is a gross kinda way ( no offense, I just don't like snails and slugs)
> So do you have the 200 baby snails? How often do they breed? Do they interact with you? I've never heard of a giant snail let alone them being pets.


I didn't want 200 baby snails. I guess you can say it was an Oops litter! Louie buried the eggs very well! I know a man who rehomes reptiles etc and he took the babies when they where old enough and gave them to schools around the county. He also kept some for himself. They will breed every few weeks if you let them so they are now in seperate tanks. No they don't interact with you besides waving their eyes when you have tasty food!



Pointgold said:


> Thor the Snail That Ate Manhattan (or London?) might not be too well loved here, :no:, because although he has a lovely "house", he just reminds me too much of a slug. Sorry!


I totally understand! I don't mind these guys because they have very little slime and feel quite snake like when they climb on you.

They can eat meat though so you can feel them rubbing their mouths on your fingers! Mine like beef and chicken as well as cucumber, lettuce marrow etc.

Here is Thor with one of the newly hatched babies.









With an older baby!


----------



## Puppy Zoo (Jan 1, 2008)

> Oh, why didn't I think of that - I'd have been a rich woman if my boys had to pay me for grossing me out. And frankly, it's pretty easy - just mention the "S" word (I suffer from arachnophobia BIG time...) Not afraid of snakes or other reptiles at all. But I do NOT do bugs. I have a very strong stomach for most everything else...
> We've been a zoo ourselves... at one point my youngest son collected frogs - he had 42 - some beautiful, some pretty scary looking. My oldest had an iguana. We had the usual assortment of pet rodents, as well as 4H lambs and bunnies.


Warning fftopic: Sorry!

PG,
I would be a rich woman, if I didn't have to keep giving my husband back the money that he gave me for grossing me out! Somehow he always seemed to need cash for work lunches on the very same evening! :doh: Not fair! However, the boys did pay me and I got to keep that! : I would have only gotten rich off my husband because the boys learned quite quickly!  They didn't like having to pay mom because she could no longer eat her dinner! But, dh didn't end up with much of a consequence. I still have trouble with him, but the boys 20, 15 and 13 have learned quite well! :dblthumb2 

We would have had those "S" things and the snakes as pets if I didn't lay down the law!!!  I hate the "S" creatures, but have seen more recluse and black widows than I can count since moving to OK. I have only seen a dead snake by the side of the road and a trantula (sp?) at a friends house (her pet). But, my dh and boys have seen both. My theory is the only good "s" creature and the only good snake are dead ones!!! :yes: My dh is disappointed that he hasn't seen a scorpion. How dumb is that??? At least I can step on an "S" and kill it! A snake is too big to just step on! As bad as it can be, I trade the bugs for the months and months of snow any day!! Now if I see a snake, I may high tail it back up north!!! 

Puppy Zoo:bowl:


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Puppy Zoo said:


> Warning fftopic: Sorry!
> 
> PG,
> I would be a rich woman, if I didn't have to keep giving my husband back the money that he gave me for grossing me out! Somehow he always seemed to need cash for work lunches on the very same evening! :doh: Not fair! However, the boys did pay me and I got to keep that! : I would have only gotten rich off my husband because the boys learned quite quickly!  They didn't like having to pay mom because she could no longer eat her dinner! But, dh didn't end up with much of a consequence. I still have trouble with him, but the boys 20, 15 and 13 have learned quite well! :dblthumb2
> ...


Well, admittedly, I have considered snow to be another "S" word, but, at least for the many months that we suffer it, the REAL "S" words are not an issue. I hate/fear them irrationally! In the late summer/fall the nasty wolf "s"'s start coming in looking for warmth and water - for whatever reason there is always one in the tub in the kennel in the am. I go in armed with a can of Raid and LOTS of paper toweling :yuck: :uhoh: As a kid we lived in Colorado, and black widows were like Daddy Long Legs here - EWWW! I think that a scorpion would give me a heart attack! To WANT to see one indicates a deep seated need for therapy!!!!! lol


----------

